# perfectbee.com



## Rww930 (Mar 14, 2016)

Just a shout out to perfectbee.com. Ordered a lot of items. Very good quality boxes, etc. Fair prices. customer service outstanding.:thumbsup:


----------



## Live Oak (Oct 11, 2008)

A great company and a fantastic alternative to buying from Mann Lake/Kelley who in my opinion have adopted a non-customer friendly policy, outrageously raising prices, and have sold products near expiration without making customers aware of the potential hazards of using such products. I make it a point to buy from Perfect Bee whenever I can. :thumbsup::applause:


----------



## Rww930 (Mar 14, 2016)

o good to know...some of these 'standard' places need a little competition. They should keep an eye on perfectbee...


----------



## CliveW (Apr 24, 2016)

A bit late to the party, but I agree with the comments here. I've been using PerfectBee.com for a couple of years and they have been excellent. I originally signed up for their online beekeeping course when I started beekeeping (it is now much bigger than it was back then - I think they call it Academy now) and I am still a member of PerfectBee Colony. It's been very cool, especially their webinars and online meetings and I have learned a lot.

I also shop at their store and they have always great. I have never had an issue. including an order just a couple of weeks ago. As Rww930 says, the customer service is very good. They also seem very upfront and honest about shipping and Coronavirus. I recommend them highly.


----------

